# Join us!!!!!



## Dark Knight (Jun 12, 2007)

I can see there are a bunch of guests navigating thru this Board. I want to invite you to register here and be part of *The Board*. This is a great place where the only requisite is: respect for your peer.

There are rules and things you should not do. But if you use common sense you are not going to be in trouble. That would not be too hard for an engineer.

Come and join us during this *Results Frenzy Season* and then stay with us to help the next batch of engineers preparing for October. It is a lot of fun and also a great satisfaction when you can help a fellow engineer. Then, after the test, hang in here and have fun.

You will be welcome... :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 12, 2007)

The initial results week is the most exciting time on this board. Once that cools off it's a few dozen regulars mainly ranting about work or shootin' the breeze. But with the diverse group we've got here, someone will know the answer to your tech question if you have one.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 13, 2007)

It's actually pretty exciting to watch the post's start to roll in around this time, even if you're not waiting on results!!!!


----------



## Fudgey (Jun 13, 2007)

im not waiting but I love hanging around here anyway.


----------



## BigBen (Jun 13, 2007)

Luis said:


> I can see there are a bunch of guests navigating thru this Board. I want to invite you to register here and be part of *The Board*. This is a great place where the only requisite is: respect for your peer.
> There are rules and things you should not do. But if you use common sense you are not going to be in trouble. That would not be too hard for an engineer.
> 
> Come and join us during this *Results Frenzy Season* and then stay with us to help the next batch of engineers preparing for October. It is a lot of fun and also a great satisfaction when you can help a fellow engineer. Then, after the test, hang in here and have fun.
> ...



I just joined up! (Registered)

Just call me "part of the frenzy"!!!!


----------



## irisheng (Jun 13, 2007)

you sold me, i'm in. been a watcher for awhile but just did the deed and made it official


----------



## ColoradoME (Jun 13, 2007)

irisheng said:


> you sold me, i'm in. been a watcher for awhile but just did the deed and made it official


Irisheng? Notre Dame grad perhaps?


----------



## irisheng (Jun 13, 2007)

ColoradoME said:


> Irisheng? Notre Dame grad perhaps?


nope, just irish, went to IIT in chicago, but did some oversee repair work at ND. Funny how things come full circle


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcom aboard!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2007)

:thankyou: for joining us. Welcome everybody.

Spread the news with your friends and co-workers. This is the place to be before and after the test, and during the Results' Frenzy Season.

:bio:

If you don't like it....shame on you... :joke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hehe - never knew Darth liked Hello Kitty . . .

Agreed about this board . . . I wish I had discovered it about 7 months ago before I started studying. Although, I don't know how you guys/gals get *any* work done . . . it's addicting to read all the posts . . . especially while waiting for the results. I'll definitely stick around, but I'll hopefully be able to add a couple letters after my last name. 

:waitwall: in Louisiana &amp; good luck to all.


----------



## frazil (Jun 14, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Welcome Mgoose. You have to be endowed with the powers of VTEnviro in order to get any work done. The rest of us just tell ourselves that being on this site is career oriented.


:waitwall: true, true


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Welcome Mgoose. You have to be endowed with the powers of VTEnviro in order to get any work done. The rest of us just tell ourselves that being on this site is career oriented.


Meh, you guys are just jealous of my endowment. :waitwall:


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 14, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Welcome Mgoose. You have to be endowed with the powers of VTEnviro in order to get any work done. The rest of us just tell ourselves that being on this site is career oriented.


Hehe . . . true . . . and kuddos to VTEnviro :waitwall: .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

Good work mgoose! Kissing up to the mods goes a long way here.






You're our kind of n00b.


----------



## tmblank (Jun 14, 2007)

I just wanted to say "thanks" to all of you out there who monitor this board and keep it up and running. It sure is nice to have a place to rant, rave, ask questions, look for references, etc.

I'm really busy and sites like this one make my life a whole lot easier. WHOO HOOOOO!


----------



## Monroe (Jun 14, 2007)

I was a guest for a while too. I finally joined and it feels incredible. :multiplespotting:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

I've been spamming here since your grandfather was in diapers.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to all you new members! I joined last year after I took the Oct. 2006 exam, and even though I am too busy to keep up with all the posts, I still have lots of fun hanging around to Shoot the Breeze, so to speak...


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 14, 2007)

How'd you guys get a picture of my sister???? :th_rockon:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^^ Yikes !! That is just so wrong !! :th_rockon: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## BigBen (Jun 14, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^^ Yikes !! That is just so wrong !! :appl: :appl:
> JR


Well,

It looks like this should be a fun place to 'hang out' while I'm waiting for my results... AND after!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

BigBen said:


> Well,
> It looks like this should be a fun place to 'hang out' while I'm waiting for my results... AND after!


Did you see my rendition of the individual state licensing boards' response to waiting exam candidates ??





JR


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 15, 2007)

jregieng said:


>


Thats great JR!! (and its so true).


----------



## BigBen (Jun 15, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Did you see my rendition of the individual state licensing boards' response to waiting exam candidates ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

That's how I feel today!

-Ben


----------



## Monroe (Jun 15, 2007)

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 15, 2007)

OIC. Very appropriate . . .


----------

